# Pure Networks Platform Service has encountered a problem and needs to close



## kellyhead (Feb 4, 2009)

I recently starting receiving the below error upon logging in to my PC:

"Pure Networks Platform Service has encountered a problem and needs to close" The error window allows you to send an error report.

I've tried manually launching the Pure Network Platfort Services and receive this error:

"Could not start the Pure Networks Platform Service service on Local Computer.
Error 1067: The process terminated unexpectedly."

Operating Systems: XP

This is definately out of my area of expertise. Let me know if you need me to provide additional information. Thank you.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Uninstall Network Magic, which is the offending application. This is a useless utility anyway, and normally just serves to confuse the issue when you have networking issues.


----------

